# KickStarter - WeedWacker



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hard to believe someone would pay 250 bucks for this. The weed is just going to grow right back in a few days, no?

"A whacked weed may sprout again, but sprouting takes energy stored in the seed or root. By coming back every day, Tertill never lets a weed develop the leaves it needs to replenish this energy, so eventually the weed gives up and dies."

Tertill: The solar powered weeding robot for home gardens

Anyone a backer?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

The video makes it sound good, and it's an intresting idea. BUT my wife packs plants in so tight it'll never get out of the starting position! lol


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I guess it would cut my whole lawn since it cuts anything less than 1"


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I guess it would cut my whole lawn since it cuts anything less than 1"


Haha, I wonder how long that would take the mini weed wacker???


----------



## Cleopold (Apr 5, 2019)

Wonder how long is the warranty?


----------

